Send files at up to 1 Gbps and get 400 GB for the trial. Feedback welcomed - davehorne
======
lecarore
Is it just me, or the link is missing here ?

~~~
Cypher
Just you, it works fine on my end.

~~~
kull
Yeah works perfect on my end as well.

